# [HOW-TO] Instalar Gentoo por la via rapida

## navegante

Gentoo por la vía rápida.

Gentoo por la vía rapida (GRP, genkernel, stage), sin conexion a internet, con arranque triple (WinXP, SuSE, Gentoo), winHardware (HPSmicromodem, raton de 7 botones o con rueda)

Bueno para esta instalación lo que necesitamos es:

-ISO de installx86universal (2004.2)

-ISO de paquetes para tu plataforma suponiendo que es subx86

-si tienes un winmodem como yo, el driver slmodem, con este puedes escuchar música cuando navegas al contrario del pctel.

-Espacio para tu instalación, si no lo tienes te recomiendo que redimensiones las particiones, creo que con windows el mejor es Partition Magic, y para linux no se, pero Suse trae uno muy intuitivo, ojo antes de redimensionar en win hay que defragmentar.

La Instalación

1. Lo primero es particionar (bueno lo primero es arrancar desde el liveCD así que hazlo, por lo regular te sale el menu de la bios con F11, Del, si no esta revisa tu manual de bios o fijate lo que te pone en la pantalla al momento de encenderla) si tienes el espacio vacio que te mencione antes, creo que el programa mas sencillo es cfdisk, así que este usaremos:

```
#cfdisk
```

estando aqui, nos vamos a una zona de espacio vacio, y con las teclas de dirección Izq, Der, creamos una nueva, cuando nos pregunte de que tipo le damos lógica, despues al principio del espacio vacio, y finalmente el tamaño en Mb, yo voy a compartir la swap con SuSE así que no creo otra, pero si va ser tu unica instalacion linux crea una de al menos el doble de tu RAM, finalmente le damos en escribir y salimos (antes de salir te recomiendo apuntar cual partición es cual, para referencia del fstab y de grub).

2. Ahora vamos a formatear la particion recien creada, dependiendo del sistema de ficheros que uses será el comando, yo uso reiserfs ya que he tenido varios apaganes y sigue funcionando.

```
#mkreiserfs /dev/hda(numero de partición, recordaste apuntarla no?)

```

Yo no hago swap porque ya tengo la de SuSE per si tu la tienes que hacer hazala así:

```
#mkswap /dev/hda(numero de partición)
```

3. Ahora a montar las particiones, como dije antes yo comparto la swap:

```
#swapon /dev/hda(numero de partición de swap)
```

```
#mount -t reiserfs /dev/hda(numero de particion que creaste) /mnt/gentoo
```

3.1 Ahora creamos un directorio para la proc y montamos:

```
#mkdir /mnt/gentoo/proc
```

```
#mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc
```

4. Revisamos la fecha y si no esta bien la cambiamos:

```
#date

#date MMDDhhmmCCYY (si esta mal con esto la cambiamos, donde MM es mes, DD es día, hh es hora, mm son minutos, CC son siglos, YY años)
```

5. Extraer tarball del Stage 3:

```
#ls /mnt/cdrom/stages (si marca error, es que no esta montado, entonces pon lo siguiente:)

#mount /dev/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom

#ls /mnt/cdrom/stages (debe de salir el listado de stages)

#cd /mnt/gentoo (cambiamos a nuestra proxima raiz)

#tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stage3-....tu procesador...tar.bz2
```

6. Instalando el arbol de Portage:

```
#ls /mnt/crom/snapshots (listamos snapshots)

#tar -xvjf /mnt/cdrom/snapshots/portage-2...tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr
```

7. Copiamos distfiles, para no bajar nada de internet:

[/code]#mkdir /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles (creamos carpeta de recepción)

#cp /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/* /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles/[/code]

Te pueden dar errores proc, puedes ignorarlos es normal.

8. Editamos las cflags, bueno no es necesario porque se generan automagicamente, pero si quires verlas o modificarlas, solo no toques la variable CHOST:

```
#nano -w /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf
```

9. Entramos en CHROOT, nuestra gentoo propiamente dicha:

```
#chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash (cambiamos la raiz y asignamos bash como shell)

#env-update (actualizamos entorno)

#source /etc/profile (indicamos el profile)
```

10. Configurando variables USE:

```
#less /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc (ver definicion de variables)

#nano -w /etc/make.conf
```

Te puede quedar algo como esto:

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatica$

	# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

	CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

	CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

	CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

	USE="aalib alsa arts cdr crypt cups dga directfb dvd fbcon gif jpeg kd$

	LANGUAGE="34"

	LANG="es_ES@euro"

	#GENTOO_MIRRORS="<mirrors>"

11. Ajustando nuestra zona horaria:

```
#ls /usr/share/zoneinfo (vemos las distintas zonas horarias)

#ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/(tu zona horaria) /etc/localtime
```

12. Configuar, compilar, he instalar kernel:

```
#emerge gentoo-dev-sources (a mi me gusta este, si quieres otro escogelo)

#emerge genkernel (instalamos el genkernel, para ayudarnos a configurar)

#genkernel --menuconfig all (para agregar algunas opciones, como soporte ntfs, vfat, supermount, modulos iptables, y las que quieras, si no te intersa agregar nada entonces solo teclea #genkernel all)
```

13. Instalar hotplug, para lo que nos falte:

```
#emerge hotplug

#rc-update add hotplug default (agrega hotplug al nivel default)
```

14. Agregar modulos al inicio, en particular busca los de tu tarjeta de sonido, de iptables, y de vfat y ntfs.

```
#find /lib/modules/<kernelversion>/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko' (para listar modulos disponibles si quieres buscar uno agrega lo siguiente: | grep (lo que buscas)

#nano -w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.(No. de version)  (aqui agregas los modulos que listaste anteriormente, solo pon el nombre quita la extension, es decir si el modulo era snd-via82xx.ko solo pon snd-via82xx)

#modules-update
```

15. Creamos nuestro fstab (el fstab es donde se listan las particiones, puntos de montaje, sus sistemas de ficheros, sus permisos), al abrir el fichero veras que solo hay que cambiar /dev/ROOT por nuestra raiz y comentamos la linea /dev/BOOT, tambien nos aseguramos de que el sistema de ficheros sea reiserfs o el que hayamos escogido.

```
#nano -w /etc/fstab
```

Un ejemplo de como puede quedar:

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

	# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

	#

	# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

	# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

	# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

	# switch between notail and tail freely.

	# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

	# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

	#/dev/BOOT              /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

	/dev/hda8               /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 1

	/dev/hda6               none            swap            sw                      0 0

	/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro,user          0 0

	/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto,user,sync        0 0

	/dev/cdroms/cdrom1      /mnt/cdr        auto            noauto,ro,user          0 0

	/dev/hda7               /mnt/suse       reiserfs        noauto,ro,user          0 0

	/dev/hda5               /mnt/winD       vfat            noauto,ro,user          0 0

	# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

	none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

	# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

	# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

	# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

	#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

	# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

	none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

16. Ajustando nombre el equipo:

```
#echo (nombre de tu equipo) > /etc/hostname

#echo (nombre de tu red) > /etc/dnsdomainname

#rc-update add domainname default (agregamos domainname al default)

#nano -w /etc/conf.d/net (ajusta parametros de red)

#nano -w /etc/hosts (ajusta las ip con el nombre de tu red)
```

17. Editamos el fichero rc.conf

```
#nano -w /etc/rc.conf
```

Agregamos cosas como cargar el teclado en español, y ajustamos la hora a tiempo local no GMT, lo demas lo dejamos como esta.

Un ejemplo sería:

# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

	# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/rc.conf,v 1.22 2003/10/21 06:09:42 vapier Exp $

	KEYMAP="es"

	SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

	EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

	#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad"

	#CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

	CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

	#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

	CLOCK="local"

	EDITOR="/bin/nano"

	#EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

	#EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs"

	# Num   Protocol

	# 1:    Unix

	# 2:    IPv4

	# 3:    Amateur Radio AX.25

	# 4:    IPX

	# 5:    DDP / appletalk

	# 6:    Amateur Radio NET/ROM

	# 9:    X.25

	# 10:   IPv6

	# 11:   ROSE / Amateur Radio X.25 PLP

	# 19:   Acorn Econet

	PROTOCOLS="1 2"

	#For IPv6 support:

	#PROTOCOLS="1 2 10"

	# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | entrance ]

	DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

	XSESSION="kde"

NOTA: SI ES TU UNICA INSTALACION LINUX TAMBIEN INSTALA GRUB O LILO PARA PODER ARRANCAR, RECUERDA QUE NOSOTROS VAMOS A USAR EL DE SUSE U OTRA DISTRIBUCION, para instalrlo si no lo tienes:

```
#emerge grub

#grub

grub> root (hd0,0)          (Especifica donde esta tu particion /boot, si no tienes señala tu raiz /)

grub> setup (hd0)           (Instala grub en el MBR, hay variantes para esto, si quieres conocerlas visita la guia correspondiente en nautopia)

grub> quit                  (Sales del shell de grub)
```

Ahora editaremos un fichero de configuracion, en otras distribuciones es menu.lst aqui es grub.conf:

```
#nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

Ahí ponemos esto, fijate donde señalan las particiones, y pon las tuyas:

default 0

	timeout 30

	splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

	title=Gentoo Linux 2.4.25

	root (hd0,0)

	kernel /kernel-2.4.25-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 vga=788

	initrd /initrd-2.4.25-gentoo

Si quieres winXP tamben agrega:

title=Windows XP

	root (hd0,5)

	chainloader +1

Lo guardas y listo, bueno podrías agregar slgo como append=ide-scsi para tu quemador.

18. Instalando programas importantes:

```
#emerge syslog-ng (instalamos un gestor de log)

#rc-update add syslog-ng default (lo agregamos al default)

#emerge vixie-cron (instalamos un demonio cron)

#rc-update add vixie-cron default (lo agregamos al default)

#emerge reiserfsprogs (si elegimos reiserfs de sistema de ficheros, son herramientas para manejar los ficheros)

#USE="-X" emerge rp-pppoe (si tenemos conexion dialup modem, o adsl sobre tarjeta ethernet)
```

19. Añadiendo usuarios:

```
#passwd (para ponerle pasword a la cuenta de root, si te dice algo de bad password, no te preocupes, lo que pasa es que tu password es muy facil de romper o adivinar, pero aún así te lo acepta)

#echo "tts/0" >> /etc/securetty (para poder hacerte root en terminal)

#useradd (nombre de tu usuario) -m -G users,wheel,audio,tty -s /bin/bash
```

Con lo anterior agregas un usuario, en el grupo users, wheel (con esto se puede hacer root con su), audio para que pueda usar el audio, tty para usar la consola, te recomiendo que lo agregues tambien a games si piensas usarlo para jugar).

```
#passwd <nombre de usuario recien creado> con este comando asignas un password a tu usuario nuevo.
```

20. Saliendo de CHROOT y reiniciando:

```
#exit

#cd /

#umount /mnt/gentoo/proc /mnt/gentoo

#reboot
```

21. Agregando nuevo sistema a GRUB (o LILO) solo si vas a usar el gestor de otra distribucion:

Dentro de tu instalación SuSE u otra, agrega las entradas para que puedas arrancar tu nueva Gentoo, en SuSE es muy facil abre YAST ve a sistema, cargador de arranque, ahi situate en secciones disponibles, le das a editar y agregas tu nueva entrada: lo mas facil es copiar una y editarla, los parametros son:

root=dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda(tu raiz) init=/linuxrc vga=0x317 splash=verbose (o silent).

Consulta informacion de grub o lilo para mas detalles.

22. Reinicia y entra a Gentoo, si todo va bien podras hacerlo, estando dentro te saldra el campo de login, entra como usuario normal, ahora hazte root con su:

```

login:(tu nombre)

password:(tu pass)

$su
```

23. Instalando kde, debes tener tu cd de binarios:

```
#mount /mnt/cdrom

#export PKGDIR=/mnt/cdrom

#USE="bindist" emerge -k kde (para instalar kde sin bajar nada de internet y desde nuestro cd de paquetes)
```

Al terminar de instalar todo es hora de configurar las X, debes de conocer las frecuencias de refresco de tu monitor, tu tipo de mouse, tu tipo de teclado, y tu tarjeta grafica)

```
#/usr/X11R&/bin/xf86config  (responde a las preguntas y al terminar le pones 'y' para gurdar los cambios)
```

En mi caso particular en teclado puse de 102 teclas, tarjeta radeon generica, si tienes un mouse de 7 botones (Izq, Der, rueda, lateral Izq, lateral Der) el protocolo es ExplorerPS/2.

Si tienes mi hardware o algo parecido:

Ahora vamos a editar el fichero para activar glx, dri, la rueda del raton y los otros botones.

```
#nano -w /etc/XF86Config
```

Descomentamos la linea de Load dri y Load glx

Agregamos en la opcion Input Mouse lo siguiente

Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7" (o "4 5" si solo tenemos un raton normal con rueda)

En el campo de la tarjeta agregamos:

Option "AGPMode" "4" (u 8 si tu placa base lo soporta)

ChipID 0x4242 (si tu tarjeta es radeon 9200, creo que funciona tambien de la 8500 a la 9200)

Ahora editamos el fichero rc.conf para entrar automaticamente a entorno grafico:

[/code]#nano -w /etc/rc.conf[/code]

Descomentamos la opcion de display manager y ponemos kdm en lugar de xdm

Descomentamos la opcion de XSession y ponemos kde.

```
#rc-update add xdm default (con esto entraremos automaticamente al entorno grafico)
```

Reiniciamos:

```
#reboot
```

24. En este punto tenemos un sistema instalado, pero hay un problema el sonido no se escucha, así que nos disponemos a instalar alsa, pero ooops, en los GRP no viene (al menos en el de pentium 4, no se en los otros) así que ahora si es necesaria (no indispensable) una conexión a internet, pero hay un problema, tengo un winmodem, asi que necesito un driver, en particular recomiendo el de smartlink, no tengo el enlace para descargarlo pero google los ayudara, así que supongo que ya lo tienes, descomprimelo en una carpeta y:

```
$su

#cd /carpeta/donde/descomprimiste

#make

#make install

#modprobe slamr (lo tendras que hacer cada que quieras usar el modem)

#slmodemd & (igual cada que lo uses)

#ln -s /dev/ttySL0 /dev/modem
```

Te vas a KPPP (si no instalste kde puedes hacerlo con vwdial) y configuaras tu conexión, ahora la pruebas y listo funciona, te recomiendo que edites el modules.autoload para que cargue el modulo slamr y no tengas que cargarlo manualmente.

25. Instalando Alsa, si tienes kernel 2.6 sigue leyendo, si no (kernel 2.4) pasate por la guia de alsa de gentoo. Aqui supongo que ya cargaste los modulos de tu tarjeta de sonido en modules.autoload

```
#emerge alsa-oss

#emerge alsa-utils

#nano -w /etc/modules.d/alsa
```

Aqui tienes que añadir lo siguiente (sustituye via82xx por tu tarjeta de sonido) al final:

alias snd-card-0 snd-via82xx

Lo siguiente si quieres compatibilidad con OSS (recomendado):

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

Ahora actualizamos los modulos:

```
#modules-update
```

Ahora activamos alsa y lo agregamos al nivel boot:

```
#rc-update add alsasound boot

#/etc/init.d/alsasound start
```

Por defecto los canales estan en mute, para arreglarlo:

```
#amixer

#amixer set Master 100 unmute

#amixer set PCM 100 unmute

(Solo si lo anterior no fue suficiente, prueba con xmms, si no se escucha:)

#amixer set Center 100 unmute

#amixer set Surround 100 unmute
```

26. Ahora si tenemos todo menos una cosa, el kde esta en ingles y en los discos GRP tampoco viene el archivo necesario asi que:

```
$su

#LINGUAS="es" emerge kde-i18n
```

Después nos vamos al centro de control de kde y agregamos el idioma espàñol y lo ponemos como default.

27. Instalando un firewall:

Bueno aqui hay muchas preferencias pero voy a dar la mas facil, al menos lo fue para mi: Shorewall, así que lo instalamos:

```
#emerge shorewall
```

Ahora descargamos un archivo desde la web de shorewall, llamado samples single connection version 1.4.1, lo descomprimimos en la carpeta /etc/shorewall/ e iniciamos el firewall así:

```
#shorewall start
```

También recomiendo instalar un bloqueador de publicidad (bueno no es exactamente eso exactamente, pero para fines practicos...), el que yo uso y por tanto recomiendo es privoxy:

```
#emerge privoxy
```

Copiamos el archivo config a nuestro home así:

```
#cp /etc/config /home/tunombre/config
```

Ahora lo iniciamos así:

[/code]#privoxy[/code]

Se podría haber iniciado tambien como un servicio con '/etc/init.d/privoxy start'

Configuramos nuestro navegador para que lo use, en firefox te vas a Edit-->Preferences le das en connection y le dices que use el proxy para HTTP y HTTPS:

HTTP	127.0.0.1	8118

HTTPS	127.0.0.1	8118

No lo vayas a usar tambien para FTP si no te dara error, ahora editamos el fichero de privoxy para evitar el referrer y que nos espien, para eso teclea en la barra de durecciones:

http://p.p/

Estando aqui le das en view change the current configuration, despues en default.action Edit, ahora de nuevo en Edit, y bjas hasta encontrar block referrer y lo activas, le das en save y ya.

Ahora visita www.pcflank.com y le das en Quick test y ves tus resultados.

Como vimos la instalacion no es tan complicada, si bien nuestro sistema no esta tan optimizado como lo estaría si hubiesemos compilado todo, creo que es un buen resultado en cuanto a relacion tiempo de instalacion/optimización.

----------

## asph

buen post! en el futuro también te aconsejo que pruebes una instalación limpia desde una stage 1.. no hay nada como montar el sistema desde 0  :Very Happy: 

un saludo

----------

## jam

Muy bueno, ojala lo hubiera leido cuando lo instalé, me hubiera evitado imprimir más de 50 hojas del manual.

Yo para configurar las xfree utilizo 

```
xf86cfg -textmode
```

Por otro lado, a ver si me podeis ayudar: En el ordenador de casa no tengo internet y hasta ahora me iba descargando los programas en el trabajo y los grababa en un CD para luego instalarlos. Si quiero hacer una instalación desde el stage1 ¿como puede saber los archivos que necesito?. Hasta ahora para instalar un programa ponía 

```
emerge -p
```

 y podía ver las dependencias, ¿me vale esto para actualizar todo el sistema ?

----------

## asph

para ver todos los paquetes que tienes instalados puedes usar:

```
cd && qpkg -I > paquetes
```

que te creara un archivo llamado "paquetes" en tu home con la lista de todos los paquetes instalados (los que necesitarias si quisieses reinstalar..)

Sino también podrias hacer esto:

```
emerge -eDp world
```

que serían los paquetes que recompilaria si fueses a reinstalar todo el sistema

yo para hacer lo que tu haces, tenia un script que grababa todos los paquetes a actualizar en un txt, y luego en otro pc con conexion ejecutaba otro script, que leia el txt y se bajaba todo lo necesario. luego simplemente los grababa en un cd, y los ponia en el ordenador sin conexion.. si quieres puedo buscartelos los tengo por ahi abandonados (ahora ya tengo internet en los dos  :Razz: )

un saludo

----------

## jam

Gracias, me serian de mucha utilidad

----------

## asph

AQUI los tienes  :Smile: 

tu igual prefieres usar emerge -e ó -eD cuando ejecutas el primer script en vez de emerge -u, eso ya depende de si lo usas para bajar los paquetes a actualizar o todos los paquetes instalados (para que esto sea efectivo, deberias tener una version decente del portage tree, puedes descargarte un snapshot y pasarlo al pc si no tienes internet para hacer un rsync)

acuerdate del chmod +x para los scripts.. un saludo

----------

## navegante

Acabo de editar el post, le quite material y lo hice mas concreto, despues publicare en otro post lo del teclado multimedia y del raton, espero que en unos días. Saludos   :Razz: .

----------

